# Acronis true image cloning problem



## echo75 (May 29, 2008)

just discovered that i actually has Acronis true image 8 OEM version that came along with an external hard disk i bought 2 years ago.

i install the software, make a boot disk , connect SATA disk to my PC and attempt to clone my current IDE to SATA as it claims to be able to do so.

Problem is that when i boot from the Acronis boot CD,  and the software wizzard starts, it says " Acronis true image can not find any Disks" . This is funny cos the software itself running when run in windows interface can recorgnise the 2 disks but when i boot outside windows it doesnt see anyting.

Now i have just ordered the full version of Acronis 11 for $34  and am downloading it now it better work or i will really be pissed.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 29, 2008)

Im using TI 11 and I have had alot of questions because I run raid. So, what i have dug up is Acronis uses its own driver base to detect your hardware. Now the driver base is built around the linux kernal that is included with the software. I use a P965 chipset and (luckily) it detected my hardware. But I think your chipset is too new, it wont work. Especially with 8. But here. This si the official Acronis forum   http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=65


----------



## echo75 (May 29, 2008)

yeah, i found the forums and have actually posted a thread there.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 30, 2008)

Good luck. Report back. If you want to do lots of cloning, or have a compressed backup of an install image, then True Image is the way to go.

But if all you want to do is upgrade one HDD, there is a better and quicker solution. Use Acronis Disk Director. (EXCELLENT). Copy the IDE partitions to the new SATA drive. Then use director again to change the partition size to fill the new disk. Dead easy.

Some years ago I tried TI and gave up. Too fussy. I use Director for everything. HDD upgrades, cloning, swapping, backups.


----------



## echo75 (May 30, 2008)

After getting the Acronis 11 it worked like a charm, it has the ability to clone in windows interface (with a couple of auto reboots ofc) and i have sucessfuly cloned my IDE to a larger SATA. it seems to have lots of other data protecting safety nets too. i will play with it for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 30, 2008)

Cybrnook is correct, it's a simple driver issue. If there is no driver there is no controller, no controller means no disk. However considering it's some LiveCD it's probably not that easy to fix. 

I would expect the latest version to support any common current controller. If not paying = support from their side


----------



## echo75 (May 30, 2008)

yeah Banjoman, i became 34 bucks just poorer to solve the problem.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 30, 2008)

echo75 said:


> yeah Banjoman, i became 34 bucks just poorer to solve the problem.



At least you know they actually update their software, does the $34 bucks include future updates/versions or what?

And on a sidenote, isn't $34 for keeping your data safe a good investment? Specially with the dollar being worthless in the first place


----------



## echo75 (May 30, 2008)

i quite agree, its a small price to pay for my data safety, just was a bit sour that they didnt upgrade my version 8- 11 for free since i had one legal version in the first place.
 Anyway with the US dollar at an all time low, the Danish crown has never been stronger so i dont actually mind    That chimp of a president Bush obviously has taken some bad decisions though to the detriment of his people but to my financial benefit in this case due to the dollar rate .


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2008)

I agree, but I'd spend more- http://www.paragon-software.com/home/hdm-professional/
bulletproof backups and partition managment all in one.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 30, 2008)

We use Acronis at work (I work for a IT company that build bespoke set ups for students with disabilities and the a-like) and it's freaking excellent! I recently lost my whole Games partition and with a custom made BART PE CD with the Acronis Tools included I was able to use Disk Expert to recover my drive, worked instantly as if my failure had never happened. 

I think that $34 was well spent.


----------



## smig (May 30, 2008)

you did pay for an upgrade, since the normal price of Acronis True Image 11 is 50 US$ (49.99 )

I think you better took Acronis Disk Director Suite for the same price, though you might had to pay the full 50 US$.

I used Partitionmagic in thepast and moved to Acronis. I find Acronis much much better, and worth every nickel.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 30, 2008)

Did aronis get rid of the damn bootloader that if u uninstalled it you'd have to reload ur pc?


----------



## echo75 (May 30, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Did aronis get rid of the damn bootloader that if u uninstalled it you'd have to reload ur pc?




i had no problems un installing the version 8 as they asked before i should install the version 11.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, its all good. I have had it enabled and disabled in xp and vista. no problems , Im on TI11


----------

